# Carrara Marble Fireplace Surround



## fauxlynn

http://www.painttalk.com/f6/low-odor-primer-stone-64265/

So,I started this in another thread, asking about the primer.^^^^^^^^^^^^

Since then, it's been primed, gouges filled with FPOE Swedish Putty, three coats of BM Aura applied in Super White.
Next, I used Faux Effects Gold Label faux creme with tints,lamp black, white, thalo blue and maybe some raw umber. Got my badger brush, rags, water, no squeegees,though.


----------



## fauxlynn

First I applied a very thin layer of glaze with white,black and the tiniest bit of thalo blue. I left some parts unglazed.


----------



## fauxlynn

After that dried I went back in with a bit more color laying in some direction with these drifts. In researching this style of surround, it would have been carved from one piece, except for the mantle, so the drifts need to make sense.


----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## fauxlynn

This is where I left off today. Tomorrow I will be laying in some sharp veining......yeah and I had to add some putty to some of those gouges,willhave to catch up those areas.


----------



## slinger58

Thanks for posting this. As an old straight painter, I like seeing the steps you artists take.


----------



## four2knapp

Beautiful!


----------



## woodcoyote

Lookn like an awesome start! Let us know how many hours your at when your done.


----------



## lilpaintchic

i wanna paint like you when i grow up... my stuff is BORING!


----------



## fauxlynn

Hmmm,this is day four.Twelve hours so far. Off to a good start today,using tube acrylics,tiny amount if faux creme and lots of water. I need things to dry super fast today.


----------



## KamRad

Very nice


----------



## woodcoyote

fauxlynn said:


> Hmmm,this is day four.Twelve hours so far. Off to a good start today,using tube acrylics,tiny amount if faux creme and lots of water. I need things to dry super fast today.
> View attachment 76538


What do you prefer for your tube acrylics? Windsor newton?


----------



## CApainter

Amazing work! that really does look like carved marble. And it's ten thousand times better looking than before!


----------



## PNW Painter

Amazing work as usual! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn

When it comes to skills, there is nothing faux about you Lynn. Beautiful work, as usual!


----------



## fauxlynn

woodcoyote said:


> What do you prefer for your tube acrylics? Windsor newton?


I use Golden tube acrylics. It's just what I was taught with, so why not? They're technical department is outstanding, you can ask them anything. For oils I use Winsor & Newton.

End of day four, up to 18.5 hours. I'll probably mess with this a little bit more before I clear coat it....have to make sure there aren't any unintentional mickey mouse ears, penises, birds,etc...

Thanks guys for all the kind words.










Why do I suck at taking pictures? Blurry...sorry


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Hmmm,this is day four.Twelve hours so far. Off to a good start today,using tube acrylics,tiny amount if faux creme and lots of water. I need things to dry super fast today.


I use Goldens Matt Medium if I want it to dry fast.... And a hair dryer... 
You should give Breakthrough a Try for your Basecoats....

(Is that my tape there on the wall Lynn ?)



Michael Tust


----------



## lilpaintchic

So, do you leave intended penises for customers who are deserving of such artistry some times? LOLOLOL I'll prolly get modded, but eh--to funny not to try.lololol 

I can just see it now, ya get a real jerk customer and finally get out and paid, and about a week later as they're entertaining their mom or (add important business guest here) they realize a giant uh------anomaly-- in the artwork. ROFLOLOLOL


----------



## lilpaintchic

You truly do very nice work lynn...I gotta say, all joking aside, you're quite talented!


----------



## fauxlynn

lilpaintchic said:


> So, do you leave intended penises for customers who are deserving of such artistry some times? LOLOLOL I'll prolly get modded, but eh--to funny not to try.lololol
> 
> I can just see it now, ya get a real jerk customer and finally get out and paid, and about a week later as they're entertaining their mom or (add important business guest here) they realize a giant uh------anomaly-- in the artwork. ROFLOLOLOL


Bwahahahahahahahaha! Noooooooo, I have never done that intentionally. 
I will say that my favorite building we worked on in DC, when I was employed by Valley, has a crap ton of badly woodgrained parquet panels with many a va jay jay to be seen throughout. But that's what you get when you have twenty different people working on something.....I didn't do any of those either.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Like,like,like. ROFLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## fauxlynn

michael tust said:


> (Is that my tape there on the wall Lynn ?)
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Why, yes it is. The first opportunity I have had to try it, it is fabulous! Thanks again.


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> Why, yes it is. The first opportunity I have had to try it, it is fabulous! Thanks again.


Your Welcome,
I'll have to try it out ..... But maybe I'll see how it removes from your wall first.


Michael Tust


----------



## four2knapp

Wow!

What clear coat will you use?


----------



## fauxlynn

My go to is Coronado 


four2knapp said:


> Wow!
> 
> What clear coat will you use?


----------



## fauxlynn

I've been fussing with this for about an hour.Something is off , just can't put my finger on it.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Lol.


----------



## fauxlynn

What the hell Pacman?


----------



## Wolfgang

fauxlynn said:


> What the hell Pacman?
> 
> View attachment 76610


Well, looks like you found a dick.....


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> What the hell Pacman?
> 
> View attachment 76610


What? No penis?


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> I've been fussing with this for about an hour.Something is off , just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76602


Looks awesome! Only that gap in the top of the arch? The fact that that isn't level across the front is going to keep me up all night. Nothing you can do about it though.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PACman said:


> Nothing you can do about it though.


Mike Holmes would say "take 'er down, rebuild".


----------



## fauxlynn

Wolfgang said:


> Well, looks like you found a dick.....


Yeah....I usually don't have a problem finding them..:whistling2:



PACman said:


> What? No penis?


It's there, squint your eyes! It's pretty small, but it's there




PACman said:


> .....that gap in the top...


Darn you! Now I cannot stop focusing on that! I considered filling it, but the part on the right moves quite a bit. It is distracting,I agree.



Wildbill7145 said:


> Mike Holmes would say "take 'er down, rebuild".


I'm grandfathering it in, the house is 200yrs.old.

It will be top coated tomorrow, letting it sit a day because it still felt tacky.


----------



## PressurePros

Wow, Lynn, that is amazing!


----------



## PACman

It's kind of funny. My gf calls me "the Dick" too!


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> It's kind of funny. My gf calls me "the Dick" too!


Cheezus! We need that thumbs down button


----------



## fauxlynn

I don't think you can tell I even did anything but,there are two coats high gloss urethane on there. Finished.


----------



## fauxlynn




----------



## fauxlynn

So it came out to 27.5 hrs./$2500.....and I stayed out of trouble this week. Bonus.



















I didn't bring up the tiles,honestly because I didn't feel like coning back to fix them every three months.


Michael Tust that tape is the best. No bleeds,easy removal,no wall damage. I would buy that tape. I wouldn't recommend it being so wide makes it really heavy....because I put it on my wrist like a bracelet and pull the tape....made my wrist hurt.


----------



## four2knapp

Stunning!


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> So it came out to 27.5 hrs./$2500.....and I stayed out of trouble this week. Bonus.
> 
> View attachment 76770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76778
> 
> 
> I didn't bring up the tiles,honestly because I didn't feel like coning back to fix them every three months.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust that tape is the best. No bleeds,easy removal,no wall damage. I would buy that tape. I wouldn't recommend it being so wide makes it really heavy....because I put it on my wrist like a bracelet and pull the tape....made my wrist hurt.


Can you tell us what tape brand it was? So I can see if I can bring it in and sell it? Please? I'll be nice.Promise.


----------



## PACman

four2knapp said:


> Stunning!


It is isn't it! Can you believe she talks about me that way!

Oh you meant the fireplace. Yes it is quite stunning! I think she should charge more for that work though. Quite impressive.


----------



## fauxlynn

$$$$$$$$$$$Yeah,I never do anything quite right, thanks for reminding me. $$$$$$$$$$$$ I charge what I think I can get or by how desperate I am. Shoot me now.

Lift-off


----------



## slinger58

That's absolutely gorgeous work, Lynn. :thumbup:


----------



## michael tust

fauxlynn said:


> So it came out to 27.5 hrs./$2500.....and I stayed out of trouble this week. Bonus. I didn't bring up the tiles,honestly because I didn't feel like coning back to fix them every three months. Michael Tust that tape is the best. No bleeds,easy removal,no wall damage. I would buy that tape. I wouldn't recommend it being so wide makes it really heavy....because I put it on my wrist like a bracelet and pull the tape....made my wrist hurt.


I think Any size Can Be Ordered, they just cut it off A Long Sleeve . And my Custom Wood Tape Burnishers Worked Great Too ?

Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn

michael tust said:


> I think Any size Can Be Ordered, they just cut it off A Long Sleeve . And my Custom Wood Tape Burnishers Worked Great Too ?
> 
> Michael Tust


:thumbsup:


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$Yeah,I never do anything quite right, thanks for reminding me. $$$$$$$$$$$$ I charge what I think I can get or by how desperate I am. Shoot me now.
> 
> Lift-off
> View attachment 76794


You gotta charge what your market allows. In Columbus you could probably get $30-35 an hour for that kind of work but there is probably only a few people there that could come close to what you have done. And lots of demand as people are doing a lot of restoration work around town. Where I am, you'd be lucky if you could find someone who would even bother to just paint it with anything other then a cheap semigloss.


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> You gotta charge what your market allows. In Columbus you could probably get $30-35 an hour for that kind of work but there is probably only a few people there that could come close to what you have done. And lots of demand as people are doing a lot of restoration work around town. Where I am, you'd be lucky if you could find someone who would even bother to just paint it with anything other then a cheap semigloss.


Here's the plan. You talk me up, I'll send cards so you can hand 'em out. You get a cut for every job you land. We schedule 3-4 pretty close together, I come up , get 'em done. Voila. Money.

I can stay at your place,right?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> I don't think you can tell I even did anything but,there are two coats high gloss urethane on there. Finished.
> 
> 
> View attachment 76730


Stop posting pictures of someone else's work Lynn. :jester:

:thumbup:


----------



## fauxlynn

Ya' got me RaP. This is my real work


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

fauxlynn said:


> Ya' got me RaP. This is my real work
> 
> 
> View attachment 77202


 Cheater. I just saw that table on a magazine at the grocery store.


----------



## fauxlynn

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Cheater. I just saw that table on a magazine at the grocery store.


Was that magazine next to one of these?


----------



## journeymanPainter

fauxlynn said:


> Was that magazine next to one of these?


Why didn't you tell us you were going to be on the cover of a magazine?


----------



## Wildbill7145

I just read the other day that Jimmy Superfly Snooka is up on charges in the death of his girlfriend which occurred something like 30 years ago. His lawyer is claiming he's not competent to stand trial due to severe dementia. Wow did he ever not look like he used to in that picture. Time does things.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> Ya' got me RaP. This is my real work
> 
> 
> View attachment 77202


Hey that's the same pattern the pigeons in my back yard do on my car!


----------



## fauxlynn

journeymanPainter said:


> Why didn't you tell us you were going to be on the cover of a magazine?


Not bad for 87,huh? In this issue I give my 21 secrets for other uses of Geritol.




PACman said:


> Hey that's the same pattern the pigeons in my back yard do on my car!


So sad, even the pigeons don't like you.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> Not bad for 87,huh? In this issue I give my 21 secrets for other uses of Geritol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad, even the pigeons don't like you.


You're not using Geritol as a mixer with your tequila are you? That may be why you are having a hard time finding a good man. 

And the pigeons? Yet another carbon based entity I couldn't care less about liking me.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> You're not using Geritol as a mixer with your tequila are you? That may be why you are having a hard time finding a good man.
> 
> And the pigeons? Yet another carbon based entity I couldn't care less about liking me.


See, chilvary isn't dead after all. LOL! hee hee hee.


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> .......That may be why you are having a hard time finding a good man....
> 
> .


You are quite the charmer.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> You are quite the charmer.


Just a suggestion. And yes I guess I am quite the charmer.


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> Just a suggestion. And yes I guess I am quite the charmer.


Why would I listen to your suggestions about men? Give me three good reasons.

Char..cha....charm....char...mm....rrm.

NOPE,can't say it


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> Why would I listen to your suggestions about men? Give me three good reasons.
> 
> Char..cha....charm....char...mm....rrm.
> 
> NOPE,can't say it


You don't. If you really want to attract a man just show him some boob. You know that!


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> You don't. If you really want to attract a man just show him some boob. You know that!


FAIL


You're not very skilled with the witty reparte' :jester:


----------



## Tapwater

fauxlynn said:


> FAIL
> 
> 
> You're not very skilled with the witty reparte' :jester:



Can't have a battle of wits with an unarmed man....:tongue_smilie:


----------



## fauxlynn

Tapwater said:


> Can't have a battle of wits with an unarmed man....:tongue_smilie:


Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## fauxlynn

This thread started out so well......


----------



## PACman

Was I trying to be funny? 

I bet you are an Aries aren't you?


----------



## CApainter

I thought astrology went the way of platform shoes. It must be insufferable to be single these days.


----------



## fauxlynn

CA and I are the same sign.....he is on the opposite end of the spectrum than I. Not Aries!


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> CA and I are the same sign.....he is on the opposite end of the spectrum than I. Not Aries!


Gotta be a Taurus or a cappy then. Only signs bullheaded enough to listen to my crap.


----------



## PACman

CApainter said:


> I thought astrology went the way of platform shoes. It must be insufferable to be single these days.


What? In Norcal and not into astrology? What kind of hippy are you anyway? You must be a hare krishna then.


----------



## CApainter

PACman said:


> What? In Norcal and not into astrology? What kind of hippy are you anyway? You must be a hare krishna then.


Astrology is so Boomer Generation. Ask a Millenial, or a late Gen-Exer what a Zodiac sign is, and they'll give you this;


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> Gotta be a Taurus or a cappy then. Only signs bullheaded enough to listen to my crap.


FAIL.
You're even worse at astrology.

A Taurus wouldn't put up with more than 5 minutes of you, a Cappy might relate on an intellectual level.....:jester:


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> FAIL.
> You're even worse at astrology.
> 
> A Taurus wouldn't put up with more than 5 minutes of you, a Cappy might relate on an intellectual level.....:jester:


I guess you could be a complete psycho gemini.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> FAIL.
> You're even worse at astrology.
> 
> A Taurus wouldn't put up with more than 5 minutes of you, a Cappy might relate on an intellectual level.....:jester:


A Taurus would be so stubborn that they wouldn't be able to tell that I was just f-ing with them. A cappy would just keep it going to watch something blow up.


----------



## CApainter

A hazy red dullness began settling in my head as the high tempo drone of "Rock the boat, don't rock the boat baby...Rock the boat, don't tip the boat over.." bounced off the walls like reflections of light from a mirrored mosaic ball. The Bacardi and Coke was sneaking up on me and it was time to go. 

As I adjusted my patterned nylon shirt collar correctly over my red leather jacket lapel, I noticed an attractive women at the far end of the bar appearing annoyed at a pecular man with uneven side burns, who seemed to be complaining about Sherwin Williams while attempting to guess her zodiac sign.


----------



## fauxlynn

You're such a gifted, intuitive writer, John.

I'm bored and done with this now. Toodles.


----------



## CApainter

fauxlynn said:


> You're such a gifted, intuitive writer, John.
> 
> I'm bored and done with this now. Toodles.


Aw, don't go. The threads are much more fun with you in them.


----------



## fauxlynn

Awwww,but I'm actually working today.....and I'll be working tomorrow....

'cuz that's what single people with no life do.....

Besides, I was trying to give him another hint....do I'll just swim away now.....


----------



## CApainter

fauxlynn said:


> Awwww,but I'm actually working today.....and I'll be working tomorrow....
> 
> 'cuz that's what single people with no life do.....
> 
> Besides, I was trying to give him another hint....do I'll just swim away now.....


I'm also working and just wading to leave.


----------



## lilpaintchic

capainter said:


> astrology is so boomer generation. Ask a millenial, or a late gen-exer what a zodiac sign is, and they'll give you this;


lololol


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> Awwww,but I'm actually working today.....and I'll be working tomorrow....
> 
> 'cuz that's what single people with no life do.....
> 
> Besides, I was trying to give him another hint....do I'll just swim away now.....


if i took a hint that easily i'd never get lai.....


----------



## fauxlynn

Wrong thread......


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> if i took a hint that easily i'd never get lai.....


I couldn't be more pisces if you painted the letter 'p' on my forehead.

My daughter, a millennial, says that astrology is crap because one twelfth of the world cannot possibly be having the same type of day the world over.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> I couldn't be more pisces if you painted the letter 'p' on my forehead.
> 
> My daughter, a millennial, says that astrology is crap because one twelfth of the world cannot possibly be having the same type of day the world over.


So if you are a pisces we are compatible! What do you think about astrology now?


----------



## fauxlynn

PACman said:


> So if you are a pisces we are compatible! What do you think about astrology now?


In typical pisces fashion, I will respond in two ways:

Anything is possible,so....

Hey,how you doin? Wink





and......




No way weirdo.


----------



## CApainter

So true, so true. I'm the biggest work of contradiction I know. I'm never quite satisfied with a decision. That's why I've tethered myself to the idea of commitment. It lessens any doubt.


----------



## PACman

fauxlynn said:


> In typical pisces fashion, I will respond in two ways:
> 
> Anything is possible,so....
> 
> Hey,how you doin? Wink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way weirdo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77522


Where did you get my High school graduation picture!


----------



## fauxlynn

You went to high school?


----------



## fauxlynn

Hey! Anyone interested in the Lift Off tape should read this also.:thumbsup:


http://www.painttalk.com/f29/lift-off-tape-addtl-info-67001/


----------



## Vylum

wow cool stuff


----------

